# magpie in my lounge



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I walked into my lounge this morning and heard th very distinctive sound of a magpie. I live on the edge of the countryside so used to seeing and hearing magpies in my garden. This however was not in the garden. After a little searching however, I disscovered thas wasn't a magpie. It was one of my cockatiels. He has learn to squawk exactly like a magpie.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

haha how cool shame he didnt decide to mock a song bird tho


----------

